# Update on Lillie: Indolent lymphoma



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about Lillie, but it sounds as though she's in great hands.

I have nothing to share that could possibly help you, but I do send my very best to Lillie and to you.

Please keep us posted about her.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a lucky dog she is to have you guys who are willing to go the extra mile for her, I hope they she will show improvements as the vet says. Sounds liek he is a good one. You all with be in my thoughts in the coming days that this cancer is put into remission.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

My daily double post here lately.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I lost my first golden to lymphoma. He had lymphoma in his digestive tract, so, it was a totally different situation. I found a great pet cancer forum that can help you with a lot of information if you are interested. 

http://forums.delphiforums.com/n/main.asp?webtag=petcancer&nav=start&prettyurl=/petcancer/start


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I have not gone through this, but I do send my thoughts your way. I am sorry to hear that your Lillie is going through this. I am glad the vet feels hopefull that this will not worsen. I think you are doing everything you can and Lillie is very lucky to have you.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Well, at least it seems your girl has the 'best" cancer, if any can be called best. I hve read many times that no grain for cancer diagnosed dogs, so I know that is a right step. Here is prayers your girls is with you many more yers.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dont really have any advice but wanted to wish you and Lillie all the best. If there is any plus to this, is that it is a type that shouldnt kill her. Good wishes sent your way.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She is very lucky you are her people. I'm so sorry to hear your special pup is sick, though.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so sorry about your Lillie. You are so blessed that she has the indolent type. With proper treatment she will probably live a good long time - maybe sucumb to old age and not lymphoma. My 4 1/2 yr old Golden, Flirt died from lymphoma. By the time we found out she was sick it was really too late. She showed no symptoms at all - no lymph node swelling or anything. The first we knew she was sick was when she began throwing up and it was then determined that she was in renal failure. An exploratory laporotomy was done and wedges taken from her organs. Reports came back as lymphoma, kidney, liver and spleen. We did chemo but she died 3 1/2 months into treatment. Mainly from the kidney failure but a research vet that we had sent tissue samples too told me after she died that her small and large intestine was also invaded with lymphoma.

Give that girl a big hug from us here. Be blessed

Jazzys Mom


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

When you visit your holistic vet ask him about Curcumin. My holistic vet recommended for Beau because his fur daddy died of hemangiosarcoma. I think it helps fight cancer cells. I am sorry you are having to go through this. Keep us updated.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

We don't have any experience with cancer in dogs--but we wanted to send along our Best hopes and wishes to you and Lilley for a long and healthy life. 

We don't think that she could be in any better care than under your wing. She's a verrry lucky furrkid!

SJ


----------



## Smitty (Oct 10, 2007)

*re: Lillie*



gold4me said:


> When you visit your holistic vet ask him about Curcumin. My holistic vet recommended for Beau because his fur daddy died of hemangiosarcoma. I think it helps fight cancer cells. I am sorry you are having to go through this. Keep us updated.



That's one of the herbal remedies the holistic vet gave us (in tablet form, called chih-ko & curcuma) so it's good to know we're on the right track.

Lillie also had her first acupuncture treatment the other day and took it like a champ. I don't think she had any idea there were needles stuck in her back -- all she wanted were the treats on the vet's counter, like any good golden!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Our Beau goes in to our Holistic vet from chiropractic and acupuncture treatments once a month. He loves it and will actually fall asleep on the table. Hugs for Lillie!


----------



## TracyLE (Jan 26, 2013)

HI Smitty,
I came across your post and realize that this entry was 6 years ago but was wondering if I could talk with you about Lillie's indolent lymphoma. I have an 8 1/2 year old hound and it is very frustrating since there is not a lot of info. available out there for indolent lymphoma. I am now at a point where I do not know if I should buy my dog on chemo pills or do the wait and watch method.
Thank you!
Tracy


----------



## Smitty (Oct 10, 2007)

TracyLE said:


> HI Smitty,
> I came across your post and realize that this entry was 6 years ago but was wondering if I could talk with you about Lillie's indolent lymphoma. I have an 8 1/2 year old hound and it is very frustrating since there is not a lot of info. available out there for indolent lymphoma. I am now at a point where I do not know if I should buy my dog on chemo pills or do the wait and watch method.
> Thank you!
> Tracy


Hi Tracy,

Lillie was on Leukeran (chemo) and prednisone (steroids) for almost 3 years before she passed at 15 from an unrelated condition. We saw a vet oncologist every 6 months for rechecks, and a holistic vet for Chinese herbal supplements, dietary advice, plus regular acupuncture to help Lillie deal with the chemo. The only side effects she had were occasional (though serious) diarrhea from the chemo and increased hunger and urination frequency from the steroids.

This treatment worked for us. I highly suggest seeing a vet oncologist if you haven't.

Vanessa


----------



## Mickey (Jul 18, 2013)

I see that this post was many years ago, but how did Lillie do? I just found our that my boy has indolant lymphoma. I'm concerned!



Smitty said:


> Hello,
> 
> Here's an update on my sweet 11-year-old golden retriever rescue Lillie. I'd love to hear back from anyone who has gone through something similar.
> 
> ...


----------



## Smitty (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi Mickey, 
So sorry to hear about your pup -- it's such a scary diagnosis to receive. Please see my reply to Tracy above about how Lillie did with treatment. 
In the end, we had to say goodbye to Lillie after she had a breathing crisis from laryngeal paralysis, which she was also living with in the last year of her life.


----------



## mita (Dec 29, 2014)

is chlorambucil to be administered with food or on empty stomach ? pls give inputs


----------



## Mickey (Jul 18, 2013)

*Update on Mickey*



Smitty said:


> Hi Mickey,
> So sorry to hear about your pup -- it's such a scary diagnosis to receive. Please see my reply to Tracy above about how Lillie did with treatment.
> In the end, we had to say goodbye to Lillie after she had a breathing crisis from laryngeal paralysis, which she was also living with in the last year of her life.


Mickey has been doing remarkably well. The swelling in his right node when down, and the right got a little larger. We have been going to Tufts Small Animal Hospital in N. Grafton, MA. In the beginning it was every 4 weeks, but they changed him to every 8 weeks. This past week, he blood work came out perfect. I credit it to prayer. He gets a blessing and a cookie every night before we go to bed.


----------



## Searoll27 (Dec 31, 2013)

Thank you for the update.
My Autumn was diagnosed with indolent lymphoma. My vet is going to do some research and call me on Monday with treatment options but she did say seeing an oncologist might be best.


----------

